# HOB Filter Media



## chriscro (Oct 16, 2010)

just a quick question, i have a HOB filter a penn pax casecade 300. its the largest they make with something like 300 gal an hour. im happy with it, but don't want to spend money on useless disposable filters.

my question is has anyone put bioballs or other media in HOB filters instead of cartridges. right now it has a screen sponge and a carbon filter disposable. id like to remove that carbon disposable and replace it with something more bio efficient and cost effective.

any ideas besides buying the sponges or other disposable carbon by the bulk and making your own to size?


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes, people put a million different reusable medias in hob's. I would say no to bio balls as those are specifically as a wet/dry media. Any of the Aqua Clear hob filter media is a good choice, as well as dollar store pot scrubbers. Check the library and search for filter media on this site lots of info to be had.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't know about that particular filter, but you can become more cost effective by ditching the carbon altogether. Not really needed except for removing medications, so only use after medicating, if you ever have to.

One of the reasons I went with Aquaclear HOB filters is because of the sponges - just rinse them and put them back in. Good mechanical and bio filtration, and you don't throw out good bacteria every time like you do when you replace a cartridge. If you can cut some foam to fit your filter, that would be my choice.


----------



## Tantrix (Nov 16, 2010)

1+ @Rhinox .... Only use carbon when one of the following is evident:


You just used meds in your tank and the meds are finished.
In a 100% new set up
If you have a cloudy tank
If your water smells (this one is controversial...I personally don't believe it)

Aside from that carbon is not needed.


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

My HOB is full of Quilt batting : )


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

I have the same cascade filter. I've tried using some other filter floss, but it really slows down the flow of the filter. Like *demonsoni* suggested pot scrubbies might work.


----------



## cgmark (Aug 18, 2010)

Scothbrite pot scrubbing pads are some of the best easy to get filter media. 
Sold in the dish washing section you want the ones that are just pads, no chemicals or additives. They are made of a plastic weave.
I get the family dollar store brand , 3 - 4x6" pads for $1.

They also make great power head filter material. Wrap the pad around the intake and secure with a nylon zip tie. I can clear a cloudy tank in no time using this method.


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

+1 for Scotchbrite pads. I bought the 6"x9" Heavy Duty Scour Pads at Sam's club... got 20 of them for $7.00. I just cut them to fit in the slots of the HOB filter. I'm currently using them in a Penguin 200B and a TopFin 30-60. When it's time for cleaning, yank'em out and rinse them off. They clean up very easily.

And.. just for the cost conscious.... I bought them 10 months ago and still haven't touched half of them. I haven't had to throw a single one out yet that's been used as filter media.


----------



## chmey (Apr 29, 2010)

Great ideas, cgmark.

Just thinking out loud - is there any way to use these in a Magnum 350 canister. 
I use the Micron Filter with a blue sponge cover and run it 24/7 - for the past 3 yrs. 
Both the micron filter and blue sponge is quite costly. 
Currently I'm unclogging the Micron filter every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

This is what i use in my two HOBs..










along with one of these attached to my air pump for kicks (uber cheap on ebay)


----------

